# Salmonilia/Jalepeno's



## travcoman45 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok yall, just read this in my yahoo mail, they had it linked ta the ABC news site, FDA is lookin at jalepeno's an cellantro in addition ta tomaters as a source for the salmonilia outbreak, so besure ta double wash yer japs fer them wonderfull pigs in a canoe er abt's!  Don't wan't none my neighbors gettin sick on me!


----------



## morkdach (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks for the info trav


----------



## rickandtaz (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Travcoman45!  Your timing couldn't be better, I just bought a bunch of japs for ABTs this morning.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 6, 2008)

Just saw this too.
I'm bummed because I was planning on making a few tacos with some of that pork butt I smoked the other day and haven't yet picked up my cilantro or jalapenos.


----------



## jocosa (Jul 6, 2008)

Like my 'maters, all the japs we're eating are grown 18 feet from my back door...


----------



## desertlites (Jul 6, 2008)

yup me too maters and peppers in the front yard-and never worried bout death-beats th BS we liveing in.


----------



## ronp (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm sure I got that and don't know from what 2 weeks ago. 4 days and nites on the throne straight.

Still not over it yet. I was sick with no energy or appetite for many days since. I know the same night we had a salad with some tomatoes, but I bought the "safe ones" with the vines. Wife was fine, but I am on meds to surpress my immune system for a skin rash. I may go to the doc this week, but that probably means more meds.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





One med after another. If I wasan't on the first, I probably would have been fine.

Take whatever precaution you have to.

I don't eat Japs so that was not an issue.

Thanks for the heads up.

Good luck!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bump!  It ain't over yet folks, just yall keep it in mind!


----------



## tybo6 (Jul 16, 2008)

thanx for the heads up......sure ever1 preciates it.....I know with the mater scare recently alot of folks was on edge......All I can say is...GLAD WE GROW R OWN........maters,japs,taters,bell peps,squash,zuchs,okra,corn,......on,and on and on and on......lol.....good lookin out
                        Ty


----------



## wmarkw (Jul 21, 2008)

Well looks like they're pretty confident that the Jalaps are the main cause:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25786579

*Salmonella found in a Mexican-grown jalapeno*

*Pepper in Texas plant offers clues to outbreak's source*


----------



## jfoust (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up! Now if I get the angry-a$$ this week, I'll know it was from those tasty ABT's I had Sunday :'(


----------



## luv2camp35 (Jul 22, 2008)

I suspect that IF jalapenos are the culprit we will find out that whatever the peppers were used in were not cooked to a safe temp.

Since ABT's are smoked at 200+ for at least one hour (sometimes longer) I would think that the temp would get high enough (165*) to kill the Salmonella bacteria.

I am not a Scientist....and I did not play one on TV....got the info from the link below.

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Fact_Sheets...wers/index.asp

*COOK: Cook to Safe Temperatures* 
Use a clean food thermometer when measuring the internal temperature of meat, poultry, casseroles, and other foods to make sure they have reached a safe minimum internal temperature: 
Beef, veal, and lamb steaks, roasts, and chops to 145 Â°F.
All cuts of pork to 160 Â°F.
Ground beef, veal and lamb to 160 Â°F.
Egg dishes, casseroles to 160 Â°F.
All poultry should reach a safe minimum internal temperature of 165 Â°F.
Stuffed poultry is not recommended. Cook stuffing separately to 165 Â°F.
Leftovers to 165 Â°F.
Fish should reach 145 Â°F as measured with a food thermometer.
Bring sauces, soups, and gravy to a boil when reheating.
Reheat other leftovers thoroughly to at least 165 Â°F.


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 22, 2008)

They are stressing not to eat them raw, like luv said ABT's are cooked long enough they should be relatively safe


----------

